# New guy with a Sig question.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had Sig handguns in the past (P226 / P220), but sold them. I'm now considering buying one of the full-size (5" bbl.) Sig 1911 models. 

Is there anything that I need to be made aware of, in regards to features, functions, or negative aspects of one. I've heard something about external extractors not being as good as internal extractors. 

And, are any of you familiar with the new Ruger SR1911? How does it compare to a Sig 1911? I know that the Ruger sells for quite a bit less, but it's almost impossible to find one that doesn't have it's price all jacked up. :smt083

Any and all info. will be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The extractor issue is somewhat cloudy. Kimber tried it and it failed miserably. Sig and S&W have done it and have had a good run of guns with external exractors. There are pros and cons to each. The only thing that I really don't like about the Sig 1911s is that the bottom edge of the grip (standard frame models) is just too sharp...

They had some issues with the GSR line early one, which was attributed to eihter a bad batch of slides or frames (maybe both), I forget which that came from Caspain...other than that they seem to be solid guns. A couple of our members here have them and haven't reported anything of issue that I am aware of.

Always wanted a Carry Nitron myself but the stars never aligned...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The Sig I'm looking to buy, is a SS Target Model.


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the 1911 Nitron. Of my .45s it is my best/favorite shooter. The P220 is a close second with three Kimbers next. It's obviously going to feel much different than a 220. The 220 being a little more "comfy".


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Many/most of Sig's other handguns have had external extractors for many years, and had no major issues that I'm aware of. Personally, I think that an external extractor set-up is physically easier on the extractor, than an internal one. As posted, it's pretty much a personal preference thing. I have one 5" Sig 1911 GSR, the Platinum Carry Elite, and the 1911 Carry Nitron. Functionally, they have all been flawless. VAMarine is correct, the bottom rear of the grip is a bit sharp, but the way those guns fit my particular hands, it's not an issue for me. As has been my practice for many, many years, I'll suggest you get hold of one, and see what your hands tell you. 

I've handled the Ruger, and my opinion tilts me towards the Sig.... but all of us have opinions...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks to you all so far for the responses. I have huge hands (XXL), so unless a grip is really small, I do pretty good as far as control goes. 

Still a little in the dark, as far as external / internal extractors go. Seems like there's no one consensus on the matter. 

Gonna take a little more time and do some more research, before I start dropping $100.00 dollar bills on a gun purchase.


----------



## dwg13013 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a Sig GSR Revolution C3 Compact 1911. They did have an incorrect barrel. Sig customer service replaced barrel and a new extractor in 1 week, mailing and all. When I had a bit of a feed problem afterward, Sig's top gunsmith said he would stick with me until it was right. One week later it shoots perfect. It is a beautiful 1911 and Sig customer service just simply can't be beat by annnybody.
Dave
Sig c 1911
H & K USP compact 40
Glock 27
Kaur CM9
a few others


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

i have the Sig GSR revolution ss 5" , few honderds all differend ammo with no failliors
like Gecco most, strait and verry fun shooter out off the box


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

I think some of the Para's have externals, too?


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a friend with a Sig C3 -- it's been perfect out of the box. I have been shooting it quite a bit and am impressed by it. No problems with the external extractor. Have shot a mix of ammo -- ball, HP, lead -- fed all without a pause. Might just get one myself - when I can afford it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've got a 1911 Stainless Rail. Absolutely love it, no regrets at all. Handles and shoots fantastic. Without a doubt, the nicest 1911 I've owned. My only complaint is how dirty it looks after a day at the range. Can't blame the gun for that. Buy one !!


----------

